

Show HN: Sketch Gallery – Share how you solve problems by sketching - saiki
https://gallery.sketchboard.me
Sketch Gallery shows public boards from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sketchboard.me where you can sketch using a sketch style, rather than corporate documentation style to emphasise your idea, not how it looks.
======
saiki
Sketch Gallery shows public boards from
[https://sketchboard.me](https://sketchboard.me) where you can sketch using a
sketch style, rather than corporate documentation style to emphasise your
idea, not how it looks.

